# Need help finding BR20/RS20 LED bulb for master closet/changing room



## mdloops (Dec 21, 2015)

Alright, been through the wringer with the wife over LED lights she hates. Need some recommendations for LED lighting.

What I need help with: 
What are some RS20/BR20 LED options that are the closest to matching the medium temperature of the GE reveal Incandescent/LED lights? 
For those not familiar with the GE Reveal, they filter out yellow light to create a light that is much cooler than standard lights but not harsh like _daylight _bulbs_._ These are for our master bedroom dressing room (200-300 square feet with 4 overhead lights). 

Here are the requirements and what _we_ prefer: 

Likes:
- GE Reveal is by far the bulb we like the most. We have replaced all first floor BR30 can lights with the LED version of these, replaced all bathroom globes with them, and a few other lights.
- Wife prefers warm light, which I hate. 

Dislikes: 
- Anything with daylight in the name
- Hyperikon 4000k LED BR20/RS20s are a little too cool. These are very slightly blue.
- There is a BR20/RS20 version of the GE reveal (not LED -> Incandescent) but it does not have the lumens we are looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## brickbat (Jan 16, 2016)

mdloops said:


> ...but it does not have the lumens we are looking for....



And what are the lumens you are looking for?


----------

